# 1 week pregnant?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What would a female look like at 1 week pregnant?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You wouldn't see anything until a day or two before birth why?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

my female is acting weird about her stomach. And she was left with my older sister while I was away for a few days and she allowed my female to play with my, at the time, unneutered male... So I am concerned.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

anytime an unaltered male & female are allowed to "play" together there is a reason for concern

mark the calendar & wait it out

or

contact your vet & schedule a spay for your girl

Then, no more reason for concern since it takes 3 to 4 weeks after a male neuter before he is sterile. With girl, they are immediately rendered incapable of getting pregnant


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks. I am so irritated about the entire situation. My female is very young...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about this & your frustration level

Accidents can & do happen. If she turns out to be pregnant there are plenty of members here that can help you with all your questions & concerns. 

Right now, mark the calender as to the days that the rat was able to interact with the male.... count forward 21 to 23 days from those 3 days or so that you said the rat was in someone else's care. Mark those days on the calendar as well. You may not sign any signs of pregnancy until those last couple days as was already mentioned but at least you have a date to look toward & hopefully get past without any babies.

If you have access to a small kitchen scale that weighs grams start taking her weight daily at approximately the same time every day. Weight gain can help determine a pregnancy long before the visible signs reveal themselves. Weighing them with ounces works too but the gram weight measurement is much finer & easier to track.


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

You probably won't notice anything different until a week to 2 days before she gives birth. Her sides will swell a little and when you "Gently" lift her by her front half (under her armpits) she'll look like she has a tennis ball growing in her belly. At that point it'll be only days before she gives birth. Weighing her is a great idea to figure out sooner if she is pregnant. We've also noticed a personality change when one of our girls get pregnant. They'll tend to want their sides rubbed and will start nesting.
Also, since you say she's small (assuming you don't do an e-spay) you'll want to make sure she gets plenty of nutrition so that her small body can support multiple lives inside of her.
Good luck to you & keep us posted!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for the support. I will post updates as they come.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, it was a false alarm! thank goodness...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

congrats!!


----------

